
Cloudflare Bets on ARM Servers as It Expands Its Data Center Network - devy
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/design/cloudflare-bets-arm-servers-it-expands-its-data-center-network
======
devy
And energy efficiency with all things equal:
[https://twitter.com/eastdakota/status/976560820611031040](https://twitter.com/eastdakota/status/976560820611031040)

------
Tempest1981
So are they using the Centriq 2452? Looks impressive, with 46 cores:
[https://www.anandtech.com/show/12025/qualcomm-
launches-48cor...](https://www.anandtech.com/show/12025/qualcomm-
launches-48core-centriq-for-1995-arm-servers-for-cloud-native-applications)

